# Really Ridiculous Video ....



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok .... for those of you who really need a laugh - here is the Vacation Bible School Promo that we cut ... I am suppose to be an Artic Edge Guy ... but some how I came off as a cross between a Pirate and a Wrestler!

For your entertainment .... click here ..... and please ... don't think too little of me ... it is all for the kids! (laughing)

Feel free to comment. (I think)
Mark


----------



## uncleray (May 28, 2005)

LOL That was great. Very creative idea for VBS. I'm sure the kids are going to have a great time.


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

arrrrrggghhhhh!!! that was fabulous matey!!!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

What a way to get the curiosity up . Thank you Lord for this Pastor and his vigor. Father, bless this ministry to grow in and for YOUR glory. In Jesus name, AMEN


Makes me want to attend VBS. Do they have one for the young at heart.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mark, I'm so glad you are good at preaching!! LOL

That was great. I bet the congregation was rolling in the aisles!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> What a way to get the curiosity up . Thank you Lord for this Pastor and his vigor. Father, bless this ministry to grow in and for YOUR glory. In Jesus name, AMEN
> 
> Makes me want to attend VBS. Do they have one for the young at heart.


Amen to that Sister!

Pastor Mark is across town from me now. However, my son is going to Clay Roads VBS next week.

I remember going to VBS when I was a child! Lots and lots of fun!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Great Video...but Mark, you sounded like an Arctic pirate

We've been doing our VBS this week. It's been a great time.

tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

The highways and the biways, and whatever it takes to bring in those precious souls.

They say that ONE soul is worth more than all the gold on the earth to OUR LORD


ARR ARR!!!! (Pirate language)


----------

